# Beginning Magic



## byu (Jun 15, 2009)

For some reason, I'm obsessed with card tricks now. I think this is why:

1. Started working on BH/TuRBo
2. Decided to improve my short term memory by playing around with cards
3. Playing with cards led me to learn some interesting tricks online
4. I got interested in card tricks

So, I decided to just post some of my very amateur card tricks, just to see what you guys think of it. Please tell me what you thought of each trick, and how obvious it is. I'm really a beginner, just to remind you.

I'll put up one now, I'm uploading a few more right now as well.

*Astounding Appearance*
This trick, which I learned from the book World's Best Card Trick's by Bob Longe, with my own small twist on it, is one of my favorite tricks to do due to the fact that the sleights that I need to perform in them are incredibly easy. I won't say which ones, because that's for you to figure out.





*Best Card Trick In The World*
This trick, I don't think really IS the best card trick in the world, although it is pretty good. The only reason I call it Best Card Trick In The World is because the same trick shown all over YouTube is called "Best Card Trick In The World". So why not keep it consistent?





*Twins Card Trick*
This trick is one I learned somewhere on the internet, I don't remember exactly where. It's not one of my favorites, but since it lacks major sleights, I like it.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow. I suck at figuring out tricks. That was cool. I expected something like that, but I don't think I would be able to figure it out.


----------



## (X) (Jun 15, 2009)

I know the first one, I think it's the best unprepared cardtrick


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I know both of them, they are pretty much beginner tricks. It got boring for me after some time because it's generally the same people you do your tricks to and they start to learn the basic sleights so you always need new audience and new tricks. (AND SO MANY NEW CARDS!!!)


----------



## (X) (Jun 15, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Well I know both of them, they are pretty much beginner tricks. It got boring for me after some time because it's generally the same people you do your tricks to and they start to learn the basic sleights so you always need new audience and new tricks. (AND SO MANY NEW CARDS!!!)



I know the second one aswell


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, that "Well I know both" wasn't an answer to you. I actually was writing it while you were writing yours. You happened to be faster 



(X) said:


> I know the first one, I think it's the best unprepared cardtrick



I think that honor belongs to Ambitious Card or Biddle Trick.


----------



## byu (Jun 15, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Oh, that "Well I know both" wasn't an answer to you. I actually was writing it while you were writing yours. You happened to be faster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ambitious Card definitely. I can do it, but I'm absolutely horrible at it. What method do you think is best for the Ambitious Card... a pass or a double lift?


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 15, 2009)

The best? I think first use two double back cards on top for the first two double lifts. Then a couple of color changes maybe, give half the deck, (some penguinmagic.com stuff, pull it from your mouth), then as the final climax; one or two passes and then out of the wallet . You can do the "mark the back" thing anywhere in between.





Absolutely the best pass ever. (Check his other videos)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 15, 2009)

The only card trick I know is when you use 16, 25, 36, etc. cards and then lay them out in a square and then they say which column its in then take all the cards in each column into one pile and take that column last and then lay them out in a square again and then its the card at the very top (or bottom, whichever way you lay out the cards) of the column that they pick. Lol. Very basic.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm guessing there's 2 red cards in the second one.


----------



## byu (Jun 15, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> The best? I think first use two double back cards on top for the first two double lifts. Then a couple of color changes maybe, give half the deck, (some penguinmagic.com stuff, pull it from your mouth), then as the final climax; one or two passes and then out of the wallet . You can do the "mark the back" thing anywhere in between.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I emailed Jonathan asking him how to better conceal my pass, suggesting that my hands were possibly too small. He replied very quickly saying that it's not my hands, he says that with practice, the pass can be concealed very well within a few weeks.



Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm guessing there's 2 red cards in the second one.



Then you'd guess wrong. There's only one red card involved in the second one.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

byu said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing there's 2 red cards in the second one.
> ...


so you just put a blue card in front of the red card?


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 15, 2009)

The same red card is used but at the first time he doesn't reveal it. That's all I can say but you can search for Double Lift as well.


----------



## byu (Jun 15, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



http://tinyurl.com/nnfhs8


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 16, 2009)

I despise magic.


----------



## person917 (Jun 16, 2009)

You should try Extreme Card Manipulation too. After I got bored of card tricks I played around with xcm it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Poke (Jun 16, 2009)

My favorite trick is this 'n that... really simple to do.


----------



## byu (Jun 16, 2009)

Poke said:


> My favorite trick is this 'n that... really simple to do.



I just watched it, it's kind of, obvious.


----------



## Poke (Jun 16, 2009)

byu said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite trick is this 'n that... really simple to do.
> ...


...but simple... and it really wows outsiders.


----------



## byu (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm pretty good at the Ambitious Card now. If anyone wants me to make a video, I'll do that. Example of the Ambitious Card can be seen here:





Of course, I'm not as good as Jon (the magician in this video).


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha!
You know you've been cubing for too long when you expected this topic to be about Rubik's Magic. 2nd thing I thought of was Magic the Gathering trading card games. Did not expect gambling cards tricks.

I tried to figure out these types of things back when I did not know that the Internet existed. Figured out a few tricks by myself, but it got boring. It's just a "trick" -- no real skill.


----------



## byu (Jun 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Haha!
> You know you've been cubing for too long when you expected this topic to be about Rubik's Magic. 2nd thing I thought of was Magic the Gathering trading card games. Did not expect gambling cards tricks.
> 
> I tried to figure out these types of things back when I did not know that the Internet existed. Figured out a few tricks by myself, but it got boring. It's just a "trick" -- *no real skill*.



I think that sleight of hand requires a lot of skill.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2009)

I knew someone was going to point that out. I can't think of the right word. 
Basically, it's not as clever or mysterious as you expect. Just a "trick" like Rubik's Magic.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 16, 2009)

That guy in the video you linked has such an amazing pass. I always loved it when done in the ambitious card with the card face up. I mean... I know exactly how its done and it still blows me away.


----------



## byu (Jun 16, 2009)

Ellis said:


> That guy in the video you linked has such an amazing pass. I always loved it when done in the ambitious card with the card face up. I mean... I know exactly how its done and it still blows me away.



Seriously, the first time I watched Jon Kamm perform a pass, I thought it was a video edit.



fanwuq said:


> I knew someone was going to point that out. I can't think of the right word.
> Basically, it's not as clever or mysterious as you expect. Just a "trick" like Rubik's Magic.



And perhaps now we've discovered how the Rubik's Magic got its name?


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jun 16, 2009)

byu,your second video has a real name.in spanish is "la dama que se ruboriza" in english the name is "chicago opener"


----------



## byu (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm seriously fighting myself to not let magic take over cubing. But I think it has already. In spare time, I've got about 80% magic, 20% cubing. I made an ACR video, I'm really not that good especially with the pass and the DL.

I didn't narrate, because it was meant for magicians to watch and give me criticism, but basically, watch the two of clubs. Wherever it is, watch it. Try to keep your eye on it at all times.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 4, 2009)

byu said:


> I'm seriously fighting myself to not let magic take over cubing. But I think it has already. In spare time, I've got about 80% magic, 20% cubing. I made an ACR video, I'm really not that good especially with the pass and the DL.
> 
> I didn't narrate, because it was meant for magicians to watch and give me criticism, but basically, watch the two of clubs. Wherever it is, watch it. Try to keep your eye on it at all times.



It has been a while since I have done magic, have you ever done This and That? I love that one, and it is my best and favorite trick. Nice ACR by the way, wasn't the best, but mine isn't much better... I can probably do mine without as many mistakes but you have much better moves. In fact, I just got a new deck of cards last weekend. I also have 2 invisible decks, I think they were called that... I might just get back into it. 

One more thing... Can you Faro shuffle? I can do it perfectly every time. 8 times, deck goes back to original position.

Edit: I started doing magic about a year ago, maybe more. I know it was during summer though.


----------



## byu (Jul 4, 2009)

Im learning to Faro, but can't quite find a good tutorial


----------



## imaghost (Jul 4, 2009)

byu said:


> Im learning to Faro, but can't quite find a good tutorial



It takes a lot of practice...





this one is good, it helped me get it. I learned it this way first, then changed to the original way.


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2009)

byu said:


> Im learning to Faro, but can't quite find a good tutorial


I can't imagine that *any* good magician has learn from youtube tutorials.

Sit down.. and practice doing them for an hour. Until you get it down.. there isn't much to it. It's hard. I did used to be able to perfect faro maybe 3/5 times.

Yeah.. the routine was ok, but your handling isn't.. you need to be natural. Practice doing sleights in the mirror.. and then doing the same thing, but without any sleights happening, they need to match.

I won't even touch on the pass..

Anyway, just keep on practicing!


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 4, 2009)

Learn the riffle pass. It's my (well was my) favorite.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 4, 2009)

hahahahaha byu do you realize how much this angers sean?


----------



## byu (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, Sean will be unhappy, but it was his idea to get me an account on T11 forums, and they told me to make this video.


----------

